# Cool Auction



## MartyW (Sep 10, 2006)

This is not my bike but I stumbled across it on that auction site and thought that is was really cool 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1935-Indian-Bik...goryZ420QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eazywind (Sep 11, 2006)

*Yeah, but....*

I don't think Columbia used indian headbadges though. Bike is late 1930's also.


----------



## MartyW (Sep 11, 2006)

*Yeah.......*

Yeah I wasn't worried about the bike I was diggin the side car  that would be cool to cruise around with, but storage would be a pain.:eek:


----------



## kunzog (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a 1940 Westfield/Columbia advertising folder that shows that bike without sidecar. Some Indians were made by Columbia so who knows if this is authentic.


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 5, 2007)

Westfield(Columbia) definitely used Indian headbadges.


----------

